# Kids on MTB ( Harburger Berge )



## thor_snow (3. Juni 2015)

Der HNT ( http://www.hntonline.de/ ) bietet für Kids eine MTB Sportgruppe an.

Kids on Bike

Kinder & Jugendliche lernen spielerisch die Grundfahrtechniken mit dem Mountainbike. Spiel und Spaß in der Natur stehen bei uns im Vordergrund. Fahrtechniken werden in verschiedenen, aufeinander aufbauenden Stufen gelehrt. Unser Fahrtechnikkurs vermittelt Dir alle Grundlagen, die für das sichere Fahren in einfachem und leicht schwierigerem Gelände notwendig sind.

Wir würden uns über neue Kinder freuen um ihnen das Biken und die Natur näher zu bringen.....

Zur Zeit werden Samstagskurse angeboten .... weiter Infos siehe auf der HP oder per Email

*Treffpunkt:Sportplatz Opferberg

Anmeldung:
HNT-Sportbüro
Cuxhavener Str. 253, 21149 Hamburg
Telefon 701 74 43, [email protected] 
www.hntonline.de*


----------



## Schoberson (9. Juni 2015)

Moin, moin,

meine Kinder hätten richtig Bock an dem Fahrtechnikkurs teilzunehmen, leider habe ich auf eurer Homepage keine Informationen darüber gefunden. 

Ich habe folgende Fragen:
- wann würde der Kurs stattfinden?
- wie lange dauert Kurs?
- welches Mindestalter ist Voraussetzung?  
- können auch Vereinslose an dem Kurs teilnehmen?
- ist eine spezielle Fahrtechnik Voraussetzung?
- reicht als Schutzkleidung ein Helm oder wird mehr benötigt? 

Euer Angebot finde ich super und würde mich echt freuen, wenn ausreichend Kinder für den Kurs zusammen kommen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
da es bisher von "offizieller" Seite keine Infos gab, mal kurz was von mir. Ich war letzten Samstag mit meiner Tochter da. Treffpunkt ist 11.oo Uhr Sportplatz Opferberg. Das Training geht bis 13.00 Uhr eventuell auch etwas länger falls alle Spaß haben und findet alle 2 Wochen statt. (also voraussichtlich wieder am 18.7.)
Ein Helm ist Pflicht und sollte auch reichen.


----------



## thor_snow (10. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin

Sry das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde

zur Zeit finden die Kurse alle 14 Tage statt ( es wird aber an einem Programm gearbeitet um die Kurse vielleicht wöchentlich oder auch in der Woche stattfinden zulassen genauso Angebote  in der Ferienzeit oder auch für älteres Publikum ), Zeiten können variieren meist aber von 11:00 bis 13:30 ....

Natürlich kann man sich das als Vereinsloser ansehen , sollte aber dann zeitnah entscheiden ob man in Verein Eintritt um das Angebot zu nutzen .

Kids von  6 - 12 Jahre sind gerne bei uns gesehen
spezielle Fahrtechnik Voraussetzung ? natürlich nicht ---- die einzige Voraussetzung ist Spaß am biken

zur Sicherheit Helm ganz wichtig .....

http://hntonline.de/index.php/news/226-kids-on-bike


*Treffpunkt:Sportplatz OpferbergAnmeldung:
 HNT-Sportbüro
Cuxhavener Str. 253, 21149 Hamburg
Telefon 701 74 43, [email protected]  /* */  www.hntonline.de*


----------

